# Insect Identification



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

My sister just moved to Casper, WY. She found this in her home this morning and is curious, as am I, as to the identity of this little critter. Any ideas?


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

looks like a bug to me


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Wood louse...related to the sow bugs (rolly polly). Harmless, usually found in older homes in cool moist areas.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I hate woodlouse spiders!


----------

